# Purchasing Parts off Ebay



## MadDog (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey guys,

What do you think about buying parts off ebay? I found a Greddy Kit for the KA24DE with intercooler for 32000, sold by this company. They only take payment from paypal and the number they listed is not working. I don't know if I can trust them. Do you think I'll get ripped off if I guy it from them? They said the boxes come from Greddy and are unopened. What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## MadDog (Jul 31, 2003)

My bad. I meant to type $3,200.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

with that much money, and the number doesn't work... that is a HUGE red flag. With that kind of money, you can get a kit from anywhere. Ebay isn't always such a great bargain. Sometimes the bargain can be right in your backyard.


Oh yeah.. try the







button next time


----------



## MadDog (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Opium.

I've searched everywhere including my backyard. No turbo kit... I chose the Greddy kit and FMAX kit because they seem to be the most stable from people's testimonials. I can't piece stuff together from spares. As a matter of fact, I might even pay some guy to watch over me when I put in the Greddy kit. If you have some leads as to where I can get a nice kit for a good price, I'd really appreciate it if you could point me in the right direction.

I have heard of people scavenging turbo's off old eclipses, welding turbo manifolds, stripping intercoolers from volvos, bending pipes from busted toilets, etc., but my stupid ass isn't skilled enough to do that.

Speaking of the FMAX kit, (get ready for a stupid question) do I need to get the JWT ecu? I don't think the FMax kit comes with a FMU (like the greddy). What if I just put on everything that comes with the kit? Kaboom?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I like ebay for all my bastard b11 and b310 parts that you can only find on ebay. I've had more problems buying things like and A'pexi SAFCII than I ever did with old parts.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It may work.. but not well. I'm not 100% because i've never turbo'd a KA. Its a good idea to get your ecu reprogrammed by JWT for many reasons. You should never go into a project like this half assed. Its an all or nothing type of thing. No shortcuts. Send your ecu to JWT with a list of your modifications that you have. The'll send it back to you with optimized fuel maps, etc for maximum trouble free power. Either that or eliminate all of that and go stand alone. Its cheaper in the end if your going to be doing alot of tuning/upgrading after the initial turbo bolt on.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.turbo-kits.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

http://w1.igateway.com/clients1/tc/...Search&Category=nissan 240sx&Department=turbo

thats from www.enjukuracing.com ...the whole greddy kit comes in at under 3 grand and you were ready to drop 3200 on a fake company...you would have been screwed bad lol.

there are probably even cheaper companies around..this is just one that i knew had turbos for the s14


----------

